
Buffer: A minimalist web app for people who like to tweet a lot - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/02/17/buffer-collect-your-tweets-send-them-out-when-you-want-free-premium-memberships/
======
mattgreenuk
This does look useful - I'm pretty sure we'll start using in the next week as
we're launching our own site (<http://www.solvingtrafficcongestion.com>) and
will be needing to tweet on a regular basis. Buffer looks like it will become
one of our marketing tools.

------
ddkrone
I like it. Although the login process failed on me several times.

~~~
joelg87
Thanks. I really need to improve the sign up process. Can you let me know what
went wrong? It'd be very helpful.

~~~
ddkrone
There were some problems with the authorization process with twitter and I had
to refresh the page several times before it took me back to the application's
main page. Also, it's a little confusing when you ask for email and password
before sending the user to twitter to be authenticated. Usually people do it
the other way around by authenticating the user first and then asking for
other credentials once the user is already on the application's main page.

~~~
joelg87
Thanks for the feedback, that's very useful. I think I will try and tweak it
so that you're sent to Twitter first before I ask for an email and password.
The reason I do that is that you can have multiple accounts, and each Twitter
account can have multiple collaborators, so I need to keep Twitter accounts
distinct from user accounts. I can, however, reverse the setup and as you say
I think that would be less confusing. You're not the first to mention problems
with the authorisation process - I will look into that. Thanks again.

